
Parqyt, the Airbnb of parking, is now offering metered style and event parking - Parqyt
Hello Everyone, we have launched our &quot;metered style,&quot; general parking for everyone to use! I hate to say this, but to keep it short and to the point, we are &quot;Airbnb for Parking&quot; a 100% legal operation! We have done our research and know about the illegal activity that was shut down for auctioning city property.<p>What divides us from the competition is our availability to advertise your parking space for various needs: Hourly (&quot;Metered&quot;), Daily (10 hours), Monthly (30 days), Long-Term, and Events (We had a considerable success at Bottle Rock and had over 300 users park their cars much closer for less).<p>We are a week away from offering General Parking on our iPhone app, but we are ready on the web!<p>Host your private driveway&#x2F; space today! Please share while it&#x27;s not in use, you&#x27;ll profit and help reduce congestion in your city!<p>Parqyt
www.parqyt.com
======
zunzun
Is "parqyt" pronounced "parr-quit"?

~~~
grzm
I'd read it as "park it".

~~~
Parqyt
You got it :)

------
Parqyt
I forgot to add Weekly (5 days) parking as well.

